# Any ideas for good "Fall cocktails"?



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

My wife and I are hosting a small get together tomorrow night to welcome Fall (which would be the best season ever if baseball didn't start in Spring). She wants me to come up with some good Fall themed cocktails to serve but Google is not helping me that much because (1) most seem to be hot drinks and it is still in the 80s, and (2) I HATE vodka so I don't want to make drinks that I can't have (hey, it's my party). 

I know that most here probably either drink beer or straight liquor, but I'm in need of cocktails.

Do any of you guys have a favorite Fall cocktails?


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

How about an Apple Mojito:

Bacardi Big Apple Rum
Club Soda
Lime
Sugar
Mint

I have never had one but it sounds interesting


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Bunker said:


> How about an Apple Mojito:
> 
> Bacardi Big Apple Rum
> Club Soda
> ...


You had me at "Mojito" :dance:

I will pitch that to my wife! On another note... If you like Mojitos I suggest you try this one (it is more a Summer drink than a Fall drink):

Bacardi Drangonberry Rum
Club Sida
Muddled Basil and Strawberries


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Try this oneout for size.....

Take some cranberries, sugar, mint, cloves and cinnamon and steep in white rum on low heat for a half hour...cool, add more rum and add some mint and club soda and turn it into a Cranberry Mojito...awesome drink for fall or turkey day or Xmas!!!!!

Or make some Gluug...a danish drink for Xmas...red wine steeped with cinnamon, clove and ginger I think...cool, add some Aquavit and enjoy warm or on the rocks...killer stuff that wil kick ur arse!!!!!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hard cider is always a crowd pleaser...There are a number of variations as well, like pear cider, cranberry apple, etc. Check out brands like Hardcore, Woodchuck, and Cider Jack.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

How about some apple cider drinks?

You could do apple cider and bourbon, or apple cider and rum. Both would be tasty fall beverages.

Best regards, tony


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

Hot toddy!


----------



## SteelCityGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> Try this oneout for size.....
> 
> Take some cranberries, sugar, mint, cloves and cinnamon and steep in white rum on low heat for a half hour...cool, add more rum and add some mint and club soda and turn it into a Cranberry Mojito...awesome drink for fall or turkey day or Xmas!!!!!
> 
> Or make some Gluug...a danish drink for Xmas...red wine steeped with cinnamon, clove and ginger I think...cool, add some Aquavit and enjoy warm or on the rocks...killer stuff that wil kick ur arse!!!!!


Sounds delicious, I will have to try this also, thanks for the recipes.arty:


----------



## SteelCityGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Hot Apple Cider & Spiced Rum, add a cinnamon stick for extra flavor.:beerchug:


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

Pumpkintini

Pumpkin Smash
Vanilla vodka
half & half or cream

Shake in cocktail shaker with ice. Serve in martini glass rimmed with cinnamon and sugar.

Just like drinking a slice of pumpkin pie.

:drinking:


----------



## Khafre (Jun 16, 2010)

Beam and cider. I drink it quite a bit in the fall.


----------



## Goodtymeguy (Oct 5, 2010)

Rye (Crown) and Ginger always works for me!


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

I've always liked, real apple cider mixed with Captain Morgan, and serve heated!


----------

